# More Canon ME20F-SH Footage



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2015)

```
<strong>From AURORA:

</strong>All of us in AURORA skycam are very proud to show some of the first content shot with the amazing Canon ME20F-SH.</p>
<p>Anders Hanssen have filmed and produced the movie with good help from Jason Last from our team for the final touch. You’ve probably never seen better films and footage, that can better show what the beauty of the northern lights are all about. With this camera it’s like the greatest wide angle pictures of aurora borealis, but we now have the possibility to present it in a HD movie.</p>
<p><strong>12 days of filming in August

</strong>There was only a short time to create the promo because of the IBC. We therefore had to drive 4.698 km, chasing good weather, dark skies and Miss Aurora´s dance in the short amount of days. After that we only had 6 days for the production of the movie. 14,5 hours of footage, have been cut down and presented in a 3 minute long promo on the IBC 2015. For those interested to see more footage we will present teasers every week on our youtube channel and in our website. Every month we will also present a 3 minute short movie with new and amazing material.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/yBvKGnr3B1U" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>You can <a href="http://AURORA Skycam, a German film company with an office in Norway, specialises in streaming and filmed content of the aurora borealis (Northern Lights). It has become the first company in the world to use the new ME20F-SH high definition video camera to produce stunningly detailed low-light footage of one of the world’s most spectacular natural phenomena... The footage, filmed earlier this month in Norway, records the borealis in never-before-seen clarity, revealing colour and high definition detail that has opened up new creative possibilities according to AURORA Skycam’s Anders Hanssen.">read more at CPN Europe</a>.</p>
```


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 18, 2015)

The ISO 100K is just stupidly clean looking and the ISO 400K shown at the end looks much better than what you could see during the ramp up to ISO 4M in the previous video.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 18, 2015)

cool stuff!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2015)

In contrast to my 6D photos of some recent northern lights - oh my, what super capability. We're getting spoiled by the technology. GAS, how to overcome the temptations of late. The 11-24 broke me. 

And some have nothing but criticism of Canon ???

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2015)

Pretty awesome


----------



## arcanej (Sep 18, 2015)

Has canon stated how they've managed to get such great performance, e.g. ADC on sensor?


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2015)

arcanej said:


> Has canon stated how they've managed to get such great performance, e.g. ADC on sensor?



I heard that they bought a Sony A7RII and took the sensor from it and stuck it into the little Canon box...

Could be just a rumor, though.

;D


----------



## pedro (Sep 18, 2015)

I just wonder, after reading the interview with Mr. Maeda, how long the wait will be until Canon steps forward with a 12 MP 5Dx for lowlight and astro, or whatever they might call it. I guess, the cleanness could remain quite similar putting that tech into it. Anyone to do the math on a pixelsize at 12 MP and the possible max. ISO to achieve similar results? If the sony Sensor can do that, Canon is spot on by now...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 19, 2015)

pedro said:


> I just wonder, after reading the interview with Mr. Maeda, how long the wait will be until Canon steps forward with a 12 MP 5Dx for lowlight and astro, or whatever they might call it. I guess, the cleanness could remain quite similar putting that tech into it. Anyone to do the math on a pixelsize at 12 MP and the possible max. ISO to achieve similar results? If the sony Sensor can do that, Canon is spot on by now...


At 12MP, I think cleanish looking ISO 51,200.


----------



## apfilmworks (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate to be one of those guys, but a video like this came out nearly a year ago shot on the A7S - http://petapixel.com/2014/12/05/watch-norther-lights-dance-norway-real-time-5-breathtaking-minutes/


----------



## Famateur (Sep 19, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder, after reading the interview with Mr. Maeda, how long the wait will be until Canon steps forward with a 12 MP 5Dx for lowlight and astro, or whatever they might call it. I guess, the cleanness could remain quite similar putting that tech into it. Anyone to do the math on a pixelsize at 12 MP and the possible max. ISO to achieve similar results? If the sony Sensor can do that, Canon is spot on by now...
> ...



Whatever it is, it will not be called the 5DX, in my opinion. The 1DX was called such as it was intended to bridge the 1D branches (1DS and 1D). The 5D family was recently split, so there is no reason to bridge branches that were just created. I think it will be called the 5D MKIV. 

There's no law requiring Canon to stay with its naming philosophy, though, so anything could happen...


----------



## aclectasis (Sep 19, 2015)

We at Skycam technologies are pleased to demonstrate how horseshit our camera operation is


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 19, 2015)

apfilmworks said:


> I hate to be one of those guys, but a video like this came out nearly a year ago shot on the A7S - http://petapixel.com/2014/12/05/watch-norther-lights-dance-norway-real-time-5-breathtaking-minutes/



Wow, the A7S actually does pretty well. Even more so for 1/10th the cost.

Cool stuff all-around.


----------



## pedro (Sep 19, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder, after reading the interview with Mr. Maeda, how long the wait will be until Canon steps forward with a 12 MP 5Dx for lowlight and astro, or whatever they might call it. I guess, the cleanness could remain quite similar putting that tech into it. Anyone to do the math on a pixelsize at 12 MP and the possible max. ISO to achieve similar results? If the sony Sensor can do that, Canon is spot on by now...
> ...



Yeah, you're right. That's about the Sony a7sII's results as well... and it is 10 times more affordable for me 8) Anyway, wish Canon would take a step in this direction as an alternative to their high MP experiments...!


----------



## 100 (Sep 19, 2015)

apfilmworks said:


> I hate to be one of those guys, but a video like this came out nearly a year ago shot on the A7S - http://petapixel.com/2014/12/05/watch-norther-lights-dance-norway-real-time-5-breathtaking-minutes/



Quote from the A7s article: 
_The shots you see in the video at the top were captured using the a7S, Samyang 24 and 35mm f/1.4 lenses wide-open, and ISOs set between 20,000 and 40,000._

Nice, but in the ME20F-SH video you’ll see shots taken with a CN-E 14mm f/2.8 at 50fps and ISO 102,000 and the last shot is with an EF 85mm f/1.2L at 50fps and ISO 407,000. 
Not exactly in the same ballpark…


----------



## pedro (Sep 19, 2015)

100 said:


> apfilmworks said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be one of those guys, but a video like this came out nearly a year ago shot on the A7S - http://petapixel.com/2014/12/05/watch-norther-lights-dance-norway-real-time-5-breathtaking-minutes/
> ...



Well, that's correct. So I is it physicswise by any means possible, that they can get to that same stratospherical ISO IQ with a 12 MP sensor of that same kind within this decade? What is needed to achieve that? This would be kind of the most revolutionary sensor tech in digitgal photography. But I really would encourage Canon to roll out a 12 MP 5D successor at aobut the same ISO range or even higher as Sony does with the a7s-bodies. Mr Maeda seems not be negative about such a camera...Canon, come on, go for it. Want to use my few lenses without Metabone! ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 19, 2015)

apfilmworks said:


> I hate to be one of those guys, but a video like this came out nearly a year ago shot on the A7S - http://petapixel.com/2014/12/05/watch-norther-lights-dance-norway-real-time-5-breathtaking-minutes/



I see worlds of difference in terms of color reproduction. The Canon camera shows fine and rich color transitions and gives a tremendous wide and deep look of the northern lights, A7 has a flat, nearly monochrome rendering of the northern lights.


----------



## Captain Marmotte (Sep 19, 2015)

I thought the link on youtube looked a bit steppy compared with it here http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/test_footage_revealed_of_me20f-sh.do?utm_source=newsletter_september_3_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Regarding the A7S video, I think it does a fine job all things considered.


----------



## 100 (Sep 20, 2015)

pedro said:


> 100 said:
> 
> 
> > apfilmworks said:
> ...



The ME20F-SH has a 2.2MP full frame sensor. With 12MP the sensels will be 6 times smaller so they only gather 1/6 of the light of the ME20F-SH sensel. 
To get the same result on pixel level the overall performance needs to go up by about 2.25 stops. If you down sample a future 12MP sensor to full HD (~2MP) you’ll probably get similar results, but you lose the resolution if you do that, so why bother. 
The new video standard will be 4k. You need a 11,2 MP 36*24mm sensor to get 4k. The 4k cinema standard is 4096*2160 (UHD is 3840*2160) so FF in 3:2 format needs to be at least 4096*2730 pixels).
So a ~2 stops high ISO performance jump on pixel level is needed and that’s a lot to ask for.


----------



## rs (Oct 28, 2015)

It's getting some press in the UK:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34583397


----------

